# 10 gallon upgrade tank mates?



## antant26 (Jan 3, 2017)

I've almost finished cycling a 10 gallon upgrade for my betta Jupiter. I was thinking of having a community tank with neon tetras, but I don't think he's calm enough. I'll state the pro and cons I can think of.

Pros:
Tetras are small and quick
Tetras school for protection
I've heard of many people having success
Tetras are not a gigantic bioload

Cons:
I'm a beginner fish keeper
Jupiter could become aggressive and kill some
How would feeding different foods work? Jupiter really doesn't like to be netted and contained, but a breeding container could be in order. Anywhere I could get some good ones? 

Thank you very much everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## halleyana (May 25, 2016)

Neons can sometimes be nippy and sensitive to parameters. I'd check with AqAdvisor when you're determining stocking. Whatever tankmates you decide on, the more densely planted the tank, the better. In my community tank everyone gets NLS thera a small fish and various frozen. It's not impossible to feed different things, but it can be complicated. I found it easier to feed things that are compatible with all your inhabitants.


----------



## Euro (Nov 13, 2015)

If its a 10 gallon, and you did go through with it, I would honestly suggest some other fish other then neons. From my own opinions and observasions, they are super active and do far better in schools of 12+ which is more then a 10 can handle. plus theyd love the extra swimming space of a larger tank.

Some fish you could look into are

- CPDs (though maybe not for an aggressive betta)
-Ember tetras
-Maybe Danio Tinwini 
- Espei Rasbora
-Chili Rasbora/Other Microrasbora (though again, probably not the best for an aggressive boy)
-dwarf cories

as for feeding, I always consciously spread the food across the tank so that way its just not in one corner and someone can hog it all. XD


----------



## antant26 (Jan 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your input, I'll look into the suggestions. My tank is halfway heavily planted, so don't worry, it's going to be a while until I do this.


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

antant26 said:


> I've almost finished cycling a 10 gallon upgrade for my betta Jupiter. I was thinking of having a community tank with neon tetras, but I don't think he's calm enough. I'll state the pro and cons I can think of.
> 
> Pros:
> Tetras are small and quick
> ...


Not sure if you just want strictly fish tank mates,but if you are open to suggestions what about some freshwater snail varieties? They can definitely coexist even with the most aggressive betta. Just a thought.

P.S. If that's your betta in your avatar, he is a real beauty! What kind is he? In the pic he kinda looks like a rose-tailed betta.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Let your tank mature for a month or more before you add more fish. If you don't you could cause a cycle crash because of the added Ammonia level. I have eight Betta-based community tanks and dose Seachem Stability each time I add new fish. I order all of my fish online so sometimes I'm adding 20+ at a time. Using Stability I've never had a crash or mini-cycle.

I do have Neons and Green Neons but they are in my 20 long where I can have shoals of 15+ so their aggression and nipping behavior is contained within the shoal. I agree with Euro they are not suitable for a 10....unless you are only going to have one shoal.

Heavy planting is just as much for the Betta as it is for the other fish. Betta need a break from the activity of the other fish or they can become stressed.

Have fun and do check out AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor. It is a bit conservative but will give you a basic outline of what will and will not work.


----------



## thanatopsian (Apr 6, 2017)

halleyana said:


> Neons can sometimes be nippy and sensitive to parameters. I'd check with AqAdvisor when you're determining stocking. Whatever tankmates you decide on, the more densely planted the tank, the better. In my community tank everyone gets NLS thera a small fish and various frozen. It's not impossible to feed different things, but it can be complicated. I found it easier to feed things that are compatible with all your inhabitants.


Agreed. I did a tank overhaul once and housed my betta in a neon tank for a few hours. My experience was that my neons are pretty aggro (since then, they have become more aggressive with each other and their red cherry shrimp tank mates so it could just be my group).

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thanatopsian (Apr 6, 2017)

Phoenix777 said:


> Not sure if you just want strictly fish tank mates,but if you are open to suggestions what about some freshwater snail varieties? They can definitely coexist even with the most aggressive betta. Just a thought.
> 
> P.S. If that's your betta in your avatar, he is a real beauty! What kind is he? In the pic he kinda looks like a rose-tailed betta.


I dissagree somewhat. My betta had a snail once, and it would constantly eat the snail's antenna. Again, could just be my betta.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Phoenix777 (May 14, 2017)

thanatopsian said:


> I dissagree somewhat. My betta had a snail once, and it would constantly eat the snail's antenna. Again, could just be my betta.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Wow, really? LOL Never heard of that but I guess you are right - it's possible. Then again with some betta fish NOTHING is protected from a possible attack. Those damn bettas lol, gotta love 'em! >


----------

